# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  العرس الفلسطيني التراثي | الصفاح وليلة الحنّاء

## دموع الغصون

*فلسطين التراث
العرس الفلسطيني التراثي* *الصفاح وليلة الحنّاء
الجزء الثاني من العرس الفلسطيني شعراً
بقلم أحمد ابراهيم الحاج* *
*** *** *** 

الصــفاح

كُتِبَ الكِـتابُ وبالشُّـهودِ مُوَثَّقـاً* *
* 
*
* 
* والشَّـيخُ يَرْنو للغَـداءِ مع الجَـزا

* ** *
*  *وعريسُ صارَ بِقَلْبِهِ مُـتَوَجَّهـاً
يَهْـفو إلى بيتِ العَروسِ مِنَ المسا

سَـهَرٌ مع الأصهار كانَ مُطَـوَّلاً
وعروسُ تسْتَرِقُ السَّـماعَ إلى الفَتى

* **
* خَـلْفَ الجِـدارِ وقَلْبُهـا مُتَوَجِّسٌ
من صـَوْلِ أبٍّ أو شـقيقٍ إن أتى

وعريسُ يَحْـلَمُ بالحَديثِ لِنِصْـفِهِ
أو نَظْـرَةٍ فيها التَّـأمُّلُ والنَّقـا

ورسائلٌ عبرَ الأثيرِ لشَـوْقِـهِ
لحَليلَةٍ عَـزَّتْ وقَـرُبَتْ مَجْلِسا

وعروسُ تحظى باستراقٍ موجِسٍ
لسماعِ صَـوْتٍ والتفاتٍ بالخَـفا

* **
* وحَماةُ تُغْـدِقُ بالطَّعـامِ وبالحـلا* *
وأبو العروسِ يضيقُ ذَرْعاً بالفَـتى

* **
* حـانَ الزَّفافُ بِشَـهْرِ أيّـارٍ أَتى
والكُلُّ باتَ لِحَـفْلَهِ مُتَطَـلِّعـا

* **
* وسوامرُ الأعراسِ نُصِبَتْ في العرا
ومواكبُ العرسانِ تُسْمعُ كالصدى

دَلْعونةٌ دِحِّـيَّـةٌ أو جَـفـرةٌ
وظريفُ طولٍ ثم مَوّالٌ علا

* **
* عالرّوزنه غـنّوا بصوتٍ مُطرِبٍ
وشَـدوا العتابا ثم أُتْبِعَ ميجـنا
*
*
*  *فتياتٌ ترقصُ كالظِّباءِ بِخِـدْرِها* *
* **
* وشبابُ تدْبِكُ كالخيولِ على الثَّرى* *
ليلة الحِــنّاء


في ليلةِ الحِـنّاءِ تَخـتَلِطُ الرُّؤى
فَسَـعادَةٌ مُزِجَتْبِحُـزْنٍ مع أسـى

أهـلُ العريسِ من النِّسـاءِ تجمَّعَت
وتوجَّهَتْصَوْبَ العروسِ وأهلَها

* **

*والماشِطاتُ مع النِّساءِ تقاطَـرَت
لِجِهـازِبنتٍ للزّفـافِ إلى الفـتى

لجِهـازِ بنتٍ والتَّزَيُّنِ إذْ دنـا
يومُالرَّحـيلِ لِعُشِّـها بِغَدٍ تـلا

* **
*أهلُ العريسِ يُعَـبِّرونبفَرْحـةٍ
وغِـناؤهم فيه السَّـعادةُ والهَـنا

أهلُ العروسِ يكابِدونفراقَهم
لِبُنَيَّـةٍ فيها الحنانُ كما الوفا

قَلَقٌ وخَوْفٌ من مصيرٍ قدخفا
ألَمُ الفِراقِ لإبْنَةٍ فيها الدّفا

فالبِنْتُ إن ساءَتْ نصيباًتُبْتَلى
والإبنُ يَحْـظى بالبديلِ متى نـوى

تمسي مطلّقةً يلاحقهاالأذى
همزٌ ولمزٌ من خيالٍ يُفترى

فتصيرُ عبئاً فوق كاهل أهلها
همُّالبنات الى الممات كما روى

هذا الزواجُ مُشابِهٌ بمصيرِهِ
لِثمـارِبطِّـيخٍ تبدّا أخْـضَرا

وحَـشاهُ يُؤْكَـلُ بالرَّفـاه وبالهنا
إن كانيظْهَـرُ كالدِّمـاء مُلَـوَّنـا

والنَّفسُ تَهْـدَأ للخَضارِبِطِبعِها
فالٌ بخَـيْرٍ والبواقي للقَضـا

وعلى عـمومٍ فالحَمارُسوادُهُ
أمّا البياضُ فقد تَنَدَّرَ أنيُرى
....................................* *
* **
*أمُّ العروسِ تبايَنَتْ منهاالرُّؤى
فالوَجْـهُ ينْطِـقُ بابتسامٍ قد طوى

ألَماً تَخَـبّأ بالفُـؤادِوبالحَشا
فالوَجْـهُ يَعْـلوهُ السّـعادةُ والأسى

لِفِـراقِ بنتٍللأمومةِ أخلصـت
ومصيرُها في عِـلْمِ غيبٍ قد خفا

فسعادَةٌ بِزَواجِبنْتٍ سـاترٍ
سُـنَنُ الحياةِ بِشَـرْعِ ربِّ المُصْطَفى

والخوف من سوءالنصيب تأسياً
والقلب يخفق بالمرارة والحلا

هذي الحَـياةُ تمازَجَت فيهاالرُّؤى
نورٌ ظلامٌ والسَّعادةُ والأسـى

أمَّـا العروسُ فقد تَـبايَنَحالُها
نامت بِفَـرَحٍ ثم قَـلَقٍ ما خَـفا[* *من أغاني ليلةالحناء
........................................
عندما تدخل النساء تتقدمهنام العريس وتهاهي
آه هيي ....بحنة مكة جيت أحنيكي
آه هيي... يا بدر ظاوي وكلالحلا فيكي
آه هييي...وما بتلبق الحنة الاّ بإيديكي
آه هييي ... حليمة يازينة العرايس لَ محمد أودّيكي 
وترد النساء بصوت واحد لللووولي
..............................................* *
حناك مرطب ياحليمة
حناك مرطب يا لا لا
قومي تنحطب يا حليمة 
قومي تنحطب يا لالا
..........................................
يمه يا يمه ناولينيمناديلي
وطلعت يمه وما ودعت انا جيلي
يمه يا يمه حشيلي مخداتي
وطلعت يمهوما ودعت خياتي
سبَّل عيونو ومد ايدو يحنولو
غزال صغيَّر وكيف اهلو سماحولو 
..............................................
* *ليلة حناها لقعد علىالصندوق* *
عاش إل رباها بنت الكرم والجود 
ليلة جلوتها لقعد علىالصندوق
عاشت ميمتها بنت الكرموالجود
.............................................
حنا يا حنا يا ورقالنبات
يا محلى الحنا على أيدين البنات 
حنا يا حنا يا ورق السريس
يا محلىالحنا في ايدين العريس
حنا يا حنا يا ورق الليمون 
يا محلى الحنا في ايدينالمزيون 
.................................................. ...........
آهههي هي يا ام الخدود المحمرة 
آهههي هي عليكي من الذهب جرة 
آهههي هي عفيه على إلي راباكي
آهههي هي ما تطلعي لَبره
.................................................. .............
آههيهي يا ام الخدود شوين شوين 
آههي هي عليكي من الذهب صفين
آههي هي عفية علىالي رباك 
آههي هي ما تطلعي بالليل
للللولي...............
................................................
عتابالعروس لوالدها
قولوا لأبوي الله يخلي أولاده 
استعجل علي و أطلعني منبلاده
.................................................. .
* *إحساس العروسبالغربة
آههي هي يا أهل الغربية طلوا على غريبتكم -- 
آههي هي وان قصرت خيلكمشدّوا قروتكم
للولي..............................
................................................

إحساسأمها و أخواتها و رفيقاتها بالحسرة بسبب فراق العروس:

آههي هي يا حليمة ياإرفيقتنا يا عال العال 
آههي هي لو درينا ودعنــــاكي من زمــــــان

آههيهي يا حليمة يا إرفيقتنا يا روح الروح 
آههي هي لو درينا و دعناكي قبل مانروح

آههي هي يا حليمة يا ارفيقتنا يـا عزيـزة -- 
آههي هي لو درينا ودعناكي قبل الجيزه

آههي هي يا حليمة يا ارفيقتنا يا روح إلنا -- 
آهههيهي لو درينا و دعناكي قبلالحنــــــا
.................................................. .........................
كذلك يهنئن أم العريس و أخواته بهذهالمناسبة

آههي هي عَلشان أمه حبيت اهني و اغني 

آههي هي على كمو وارش قناني العطر على كمو

آههي هي لأخواته جيت أهنئ و اغني 

آههي هيعلى بدلاته و ارش قناني العطر على بدلاته

يتبع  الجزء الثالث
الغداء وزفةالعريس والعروس.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً دموع الغصون على الموضوع الرائع لليلة الحناء للعرس الفلسطيني في التراث ، انبسطت واستمتعت بالمتابعة ، يسلّم ايديكِ*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

رائعة جدا بالفعل...

----------

